# Downgrade postgres?

## canis_lupus

Mam problem, zainstalowałem kiedyś na serwerze  ev-db/postgresql-8.3.1. Niestety jakiś czas temu ta wersja zniknęła z portage (JAK MOGŁA ZNIKNĄĆ?!) i teraz portage chce mi postgresa downgradeować do wersji 8.2.7. Jest to bezpieczne?

----------

## SlashBeast

Sprawdz najpierw w ChangeLog dlaczego wylecial ten ebuild, w razie czego wydobadz ebuilda z http://github.com/funtoo/portage/tree/gentoo.org (poszukaj w starszych revach) i wrzuc do swojego lokalnego overlaya.

----------

## canis_lupus

09 Apr 2009; Caleb Tennis <caleb@gentoo.org> -files/postgresql.conf-8.3,

  -files/postgresql.init-8.3, -files/postgresql-8.3.1-gentoo.patch,

  -files/postgresql-8.3.1-regress_su.patch,

  -files/postgresql-8.3.1-sh.patch, -postgresql-8.3.1.ebuild:

  remove 8.3, use postgresql-{base,server} if you want it instead

Mam rozumiec że rozdzielili go jakby na 2 czsci?

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Quote:*   

> *  dev-db/postgresql-base
> 
>       Latest version available: 8.3.7

 

Na to wyglada.

----------

